# Who thinks Blu-Ray is a waste of time?



## evilvikingking

Personally, I do.  I think its rubbish to have to pay all that extra money for a 'slightly better quality'. 
Who agrees? (or who disagrees?)


----------



## madroxinide

It's a step forward in technology. Prices will go down, prices when DVD's came out were really high. You don't have to buy any Blu Ray products now, just wait.


----------



## evilvikingking

Would you pay Money for a blu ray drive though?


----------



## brian

yes. the picture is great. and in about 5 years i see it will be as cheep as dvd's are today. now compare 8.5 GB to 50GB i would go with 50 gb. blu ray is the way to go and it has already beet hd dvd so it you are going to see a lot more of it.


----------



## evilvikingking

Dishing out that extra money doesn't make sense to me. I won't be going Blu-Ray.


----------



## teamhex

evilvikingking said:


> Personally, I do.  I think its rubbish to have to pay all that extra money for a 'slightly better quality'.
> Who agrees? (or who disagrees?)



Yeah its worth it, buy a PS3 and use it for blu ray, Its so worth it(if you have an HDTV). Yes the disks are expensive, but if a broke half the time college student can afford a player and the occasional movie. Then im sure most can.


----------



## Motoxrdude

who thinks this thread is a waste of server space and bandwidth?


----------



## evilvikingking

Are you saying I am a college student. NO! I'm a college lecturer.  (Theres a difference Lol)


----------



## funkysnair

dont know much about it but i know that im hearing the name being mentioned alot so im guessing that we all prob will be using it in the near future!!

wont be having much to do with it until it becomes reasonable price and more mainstream


----------



## evilvikingking

^^^^^He knows what hes talking about^^^^^


----------



## massahwahl

Motoxrdude said:


> who thinks this thread is a waste of server space and bandwidth?



Me thinks someone sounds a little to familiar for comfort....any ideas what i mean?


----------



## Verve

I'll get it when I buy a new laptop. Im hoping to connect it to my HDTV.

Plus, wouldn't movies like Lord of the Rings look stunning in high-def?


----------



## Motoxrdude

ukulele_ninja said:


> Me thinks someone sounds a little to familiar for comfort....any ideas what i mean?



Nope, care to elaborate?

And just to be on topic: I think blueray is not a waste. High definition movies is definitly the way things are going nowdays and the extra storage capacity makes it possible on a single disk.


----------



## massahwahl

Motoxrdude said:


> Nope, care to elaborate?



Maybe Im jumping the gun but there are some striking similarities to *cough*windowsvista*cough* whom we have not heard from in a few days.


----------



## teamhex

evilvikingking said:


> Are you saying I am a college student. NO! I'm a college lecturer.  (Theres a difference Lol)



I am a college student.....im saying if I can afford it working part time then someone working full time should be able to afford it. Its all about priorities.


----------



## fortyways

Hi guys I'm a college lecturer without enough hindsight/foresight to realize that Blu-RayVD:VD:VHS. I also ask questions without using question marks, is that alright with you. Oh, and you only know what you're talking about if you have the same opinions as me.


----------



## diduknowthat

Well if you have a HDTV, you'd probably want to use Blu-ray, as it has 1920 x 1080 resolution, instead of DVD's 720×480 resolution. All new technology comes out insanely expensive. Just look at DVD, when it first came out it cost half a fortune, and now it's dirt cheap.


----------



## just a noob

yeah...you'll probably end up eating those words of yours in a couple years, or less, and they can fit a lot more in terms of storage on to bluray disk


----------



## brian

now just a noob, you have become not a noob


----------



## dznutz

evilvikingking said:


> Dishing out that extra money doesn't make sense to me. I won't be going Blu-Ray.



how's that horse carriage doing?

once china or india start making them it'll be cheap.  

however, if hard drives get even cheaper, faster, and larger then i may stick to hd.  for me it's all about cost

speaking of cost i just bought a sandisk 4 gig pro duo ultra 2 from staples for 40 bucks.  last year my sandisk 4 gig pro duo gaming was 90 dollars.  the new purchase is faster in every way.  just wait and prices will drop


----------



## mep916

I watch movies on a 50" plasma with my PS3 and I think the quality is simply amazing. I've purchased a few movies and I don't really mind the added expense - it's worth it, IMO. Once Netflix starts carrying Blu-Ray movies I'll probably renew my account.


----------



## brian

mep916 said:


> I watch movies on a 50" plasma with my PS3 and I think the quality is simply amazing. I've purchased a few movies and I don't really mind the added expense - it's worth it, IMO. Once *Netflix starts carrying Blu-Ray movies I'll probably renew my account.*



they do. they have a tun of blu ray


----------



## mep916

brian said:


> they do. they have a tun of blu ray



Yes they do.


----------



## Ramodkk

evilvikingking said:


> Dishing out that extra money doesn't make sense to me. *I won't be going Blu-Ray*.



Mmm, I don't know about that! 

Of course is not a good idea to dish out all that money for a Blu-ray now, a Blu-ray burner is like $700+ so I get what you're saying but prices have to and will come down just like they have done with all kinds of new stuff that comes out.


----------



## soccerdude

In my opinion right now it is a waste.  However in a year or two the prices will drop and it will probably be the new standard for watching movies.  To conclude right now it is a waste but it the future it will not be.


----------



## mep916

If we're talking about Blu-Ray optical drives, then, yeah, I don't think it's worth the money. On the other hand, if you have a high def TV and want to watch high def movies, Blu-Ray is the way to go. The HD-DVD format isn't going to last, IMO.


----------



## Verve

and DVDs will still be produced for a long time as there will still be a large market for them - what percentage of TV's are big enough to justify HD anyway? Think people with portable DVD players, why would you want a blu-ray portable? DVD quality is more than enough for a 7" screen IMO.


----------



## brian

yeah but for like you know your home entertanment sys with like a 64" tv... and 5.1-7.1 surround. yeah blu-ray  kicks butt. but yeah blu-ray i dont see in a portable... but as prices come down its going to be as cheep as a dvd today so we just go with it.


----------



## sturley

I think blue-ray is a waste of time and people should hold off for a while before buying.


----------



## Verve

sturley said:


> I think blue-ray is a waste of time and people should hold off for a while before buying.



and why do you think almost nobody here has them yet? heh.


----------



## voyagerfan99

If you don't have the TV for it, then it's a waste. I personally have a 57" Samsung DLP HDTV and have seen the quality of HD on it through the HD cable channels and it is simply amazing.

The only reason I'm waiting for a little while longer is for the prices to come down a little more and for the technology to improve a little more. I jumped on the DVD bandwagon right away and it was one of my better choices. Not the case with Blu-ray just yet.


----------



## diduknowthat

Well, hopefully the prices will come down soon, now that the race is basically over...at least according to Jimmymac's thread:

http://www.computerforum.com/112357-winner.html


----------



## Archangel

I'm pretty sure blue-ray will suffer the same 'fate' as the Minidisk.   I mean, the minidisk was absolutely great too, way better than CD's, yet it never became a big standard.

The holodisk will break the Blue-ray's neck, of that I'm sure.   its faster, has more capacity and its cheaper.   the technology is there already, but its beeing held back because they want to squeeze the profit out of the blue-ray first.   at least, thats as far as i know, and tbh, it wouldnt really supprise me if its 100% true


----------



## funkysnair

Archangel said:


> I'm pretty sure blue-ray will suffer the same 'fate' as the Minidisk.   I mean, the minidisk was absolutely great too, way better than CD's, yet it never became a big standard.



i agree strongly with that...

i had a yamaha mini disk seperate for my stacker system and it was amazing compared to cd-also got a £250 sony one but i then realised that it was very hard to get albums for them

ended up using them for just copying my dj mixes-what a waste of technology


----------



## massahwahl

funkysnair said:


> i agree strongly with that...
> 
> i had a yamaha mini disk seperate for my stacker system and it was amazing compared to cd-also got a £250 sony one but i then realised that it was very hard to get albums for them
> 
> ended up using them for just copying my dj mixes-what a waste of technology



I had a portable one long before MP3 players were the 'cool' thing and people used to think the minidisc was the greatest invention sinced sliced bread. They were relatively inexpensive as well, but come to think of it, I dont think I EVER saw an album released on minidisc. I used to buy blanks and make my own.


----------



## funkysnair

ukulele_ninja said:


> I had a portable one long before MP3 players were the 'cool' thing and people used to think the minidisc was the greatest invention sinced sliced bread. They were relatively inexpensive as well, but come to think of it, I dont think I EVER saw an album released on minidisc. I used to buy blanks and make my own.



HMV done a few when i looked, asked at the counter for a album in mini disk that wasnt there and i told me point blank that less than 1% of music was put on minidisk

there was like half a shelf of minidisk albums and single and that was it lol---------\/

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Modus-Operandi-MINIDISC-Photek/dp/B00004WPGJ


----------



## voyagerfan99

I don't remember ever seeing albums released for mini disk. I went to boy scout camp one summer and one of the assistants had one and he just transferred his MP3's to them.
My band director has a mini disk that he uses to record playing tests (so he doesn't have to miss rehearsal to listen to the students) and entire pieces so the band knows what they sound like. Really great quality!

My dad was rifling through a drawer the other night and came across his Diamond Rio MP3 player (bought in like 2000 I think)  It had the capacity to hold 16 mb of songs on internal memory, then he had two flash cards he put in (about double the size of an SD card, but larger looking) and each had a 16 MB capacity, except for the larger one that had 32MB capacity. Definitely shows how times have changed and how fast too!


----------



## sho95

Well as of today blue ray has officially taken over.  As for the price I still don't know why people have so much problems with it. They cost the same as when a DVD movie came out for the first time.  Sounds like the poster has more issues with SONY that the actual format just get over it cause you"ll will be getting them in the long run.


----------

